
Facebook Platform Manager Dave Morin on the Coolest Facebook Apps From Boston and Seattle - bbuderi
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2008/09/25/as-facebook-redefines-the-social-web-platform-manager-dave-morin-talks-about-the-coolest-facebook-apps-from-boston-and-seattle/
======
pxlpshr
_One observation that’s frequently made about Facebook is that you guys seem
to be trying to re-create a lot of the functions that are out there on the
Internet, but within the walls of the Facebook.com—so people can have an
Internet “experience” without really going out to the rest of the Internet._

I feel like Facebook is turning into a modern-day AOL... as a user, I think it
sucks at times... but I can't blame them for wanting to grow and expand. At
least they have an eye for quality, and a deep understanding of the internet
which AOL lacked. You can't discount the fact that they've done some pretty
cool stuff.

Side note, if you work at Facebook I think it's mandatory that you wear a
North Face pull-over.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
That's just not fair. There is also the North Face zip.

I agree with you about FB becoming the modern AOL, except they arent charging
their content partners out the wazoo, and becoming a new content partner is
self-serve.

That being said, I maintain a minimal FB profile use it primarily as a
communications hub.

